# Hoplias Malabaricus not Eating... Again



## rksegal (Apr 10, 2012)

My _Hoplias malabaricus_ is once again off his food and I can find no apparent cause. He hasn't eaten in about 2 weeks and 100% refuses *everything* that I have offered him. I have even tried clams and flake food. He is simply not interested, and his mommy (me) is very worried about him! I had a close look at him last night and he doesn't look emaciated or sickly, but I'm afraid he will start deteriorating if he doesn't eat soon. There are no apparent external parasites or lumps on him, and his color is good, if a little pale. So that tells me he's stressed about something... what, I haven't the slightest clue. He has always been a little bit difficult to feed (picky) despite getting a variety of foods, but he's never gone this long without any. He won't even eat fish!

Tank and water parameters:
48 gallon
Tons of cover and hiding places
pH: 7.1
Ammonia: 0
Nitrites: 0
Nitrates: 5

If I've left out any information that might be able to help some of you figure this out for me, let me know and I'll add it in. Thanks in advance!


----------

